# Flicka



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone out there currently cruising in a Flicka. It's all the boat I need and would like tips on space utilization and equipment for cruising the Caribbean.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Read the back issues of Flicka Friends Newsletter, tons of good info there.
http://www.flicka20.com/


----------



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

You may enjoy reading ths link.

http://www.solo-sailor.com/


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IIRC, there are several Flicka sailors over at this site as well. www.sailfar.net


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

msl said:


> You may enjoy reading ths link.
> 
> http://www.solo-sailor.com/


Looks like she got the hard part out of the way, selling all the crap.....err "stuff"


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Now look, don't go getting all snotty with me cos I'm not answering your question but how much are you going to pay for your Flicka ? Working on the presumption that you are going that small because of budget there are other options that would leave you with more left in the kitty to spend on wine women and song.


----------



## dohenyboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I am in the Flicka owners group on Yahoo (go to yahoogroups.com and search for Flicka). That group has plenty of helpful people plus the archives will help.
I have had two of them. Sold one, the other is for sale. Its the one in Miami with enclosed head on yachtworld. But if it does not sell I am taking it down to the leeward islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm going to get a Flicka for many reasons not the least of which is purely aesthetic. Others are I want no more than I will need for myself, seaworthiness and the fact that everything having to do with boats is charged for by the foot. I understand and respect the points JeffH has made in the past on this subject but among other preferences standing headroom in the smallest and best built package is an absolute must with me. Even if that package is not the fastest or most spirited. I'm looking for a boat now and have been for a while. I'll know when I find "The one"


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

wanabe said:


> I'm going to get a Flicka for many reasons not the least of which is purely aesthetic. Others are I want no more than I will need for myself, seaworthiness and the fact that everything having to do with boats is charged for by the foot. I understand and respect the points JeffH has made in the past on this subject but among other preferences standing headroom in the smallest and best built package is an absolute must with me. Even if that package is not the fastest or most spirited. I'm looking for a boat now and have been for a while. I'll know when I find "The one"


I know what you mean. After I saw the Orion, it didn't matter what you put in front of me, I only needed my Orion. Flicka is an awesome boat, you'll NEVER see a 20' boat like her again......ever. They are all building bigger and bigger now. There will never be another like Flicka.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

wanabe said:


> I'm going to get a Flicka for many reasons not the least of which is purely aesthetic. Others are I want no more than I will need for myself, seaworthiness and the fact that everything having to do with boats is charged for by the foot. I understand and respect the points JeffH has made in the past on this subject but among other preferences standing headroom in the smallest and best built package is an absolute must with me. Even if that package is not the fastest or most spirited. I'm looking for a boat now and have been for a while. I'll know when I find "The one"


Say no more. The Flicka word is somewhat akin to 'global warming', fidel castro, solar stix and who knows what else. Horses for courses and all that.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

They must be a bit slow though.

They are undeniably quaint and must chugg-chugg all day with a wee diesel in there.

I liked the link... a brave woman that one.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard that! Fluffy, you're treading on thin ice with that last little missive. The Flicka is my dream boat. I leave those other topics to your ministrations. Only you have the sensitivity and compassion to deal with them properly. (g)


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Sway, were you the one a while back talking about the kitchen remodel vs the Flicka?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

You b******! Had to bring that one up didn't you? Go ahead, kick a guy when he's down. Just for your personal satisfaction I'll update to let you know I still have neither a kitchen nor a Flicka. I also have a wife and a dog. I am gratified to report that all is well with the dog. (g)


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Fluffy sent me a PM and told me to ask, personally, I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, Fluffy would fit right in with you in San Francisco, if you know what I mean. And you can tell him I said so. (g)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Fluffy sent me a PM and told me to ask, personally, I had forgotten all about it.


You Dirty Dog BF . Infamy infamy , the've all got it in for me.

Sway and his Friend Flicka. Such an endearing thought.

If he had a boat, he'd go out on the ocean, Sway upon his pony of a boat. (with apologies to Lyle Lovett)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Well, Fluffy would fit right in with you in San Francisco, if you know what I mean. And you can tell him I said so. (g)


Well at least I wouldn't have to bend over *back*wards to fit in.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Are you saying "flicka" or "flipper" ? I can't tell with your accent. I keep hearing the tune from Flipper in my head, but its "flicka".


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Are you saying "flicka" or "flipper" ? I can't tell with your accent. I keep hearing the tune from Flipper in my head, but its "flicka".


BF obviously working on second speed today !! 

OK so Flipper is more nautical perhaps but Flicka was the word. Maybe BF is too young to remember "My Friend Flicka". Either that or too old to remember anything much at all. Or is that me ? Sometimes it's hard to tell.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

tdw said:


> Maybe BF is too young to remember "My Friend Flicka". Either that or too old to remember anything much at all.


A little bit of both, my friend, I think. Unfortunately in the wrong places respectively.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Another good thread gets derailed....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmm, sorry, that would be me.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Hmm, sorry, that would be me.


Yeah that's right. Wern't me Sir. A big boy done it and ran away.


----------

